# [résolu] Problème de résolution avec SDDM

## kortex-

Bonjour,

J'ai une installation récente de Gentoo configurée avec le profile "default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd".

J'ai souhaité utiliser sddm comme display manager mais j'ai un soucis avec ce dernier.

Quand mon PC démarre, sddm démarre et le panneau de login est bien affiché. Sauf que tout est "énorme". J'ai l'impression d'être en 640x480.

Précisions qui auront surement de l'importance : je possède une carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GT 610 et j'utilise le driver propriétaire en version 378.13.

J'ai donc beaucoup cherché / testé mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Test 1 : fichier /etc/sddm.conf > Section [X11]

```

ServerArguments=-nolisten tcp -dpi 94

```

Test 2 : fichier /etc/sddm.conf > Section [X11]

```

ServerArguments=-nolisten tcp -dpi 96

```

Test 3 : fichier /etc/sddm.conf > Section [X11]

```

ServerArguments=-nolisten tcp -dpi 384

```

Test 4 - création d'un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf avec nvidia-xconfig :

```

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 361.28  (buildmeister@swio-display-x64-rhel04-04)  Wed Feb  3 16:27:53 PST 2016

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync      28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh    43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "False"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

    Option         "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

=> le fichier xorg.conf parle d'une version 361.28 de l'utilitaire mais j'imagine avoir généré le fichier avant une mise à jour du driver nvidia qui est bien en 378.13

Test 5 - modification du fichier /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup :

```

# cat /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup 

#!/bin/sh

# Xsetup - run as root before the login dialog appears

#xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60.00 --dpi 96

xrandr --dpi 96

```

=> j'ai également essayé la commande qui est commentée avec les paramètres output, mode, rate et dpi

Résultats des tests : aucun changement / aucun impact.

Niveau "use flags" :

/etc/portage/make.conf :

```

USE="bindist abi_x86_32 pulseaudio"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

```

/etc/portage/package.use/kortex :

```
 

sys-kernel/genkernel-next cryptsetup

kde-plasma/plasma-meta display-manager grub gtk networkmanager pam pulseaudio sddm wallpapers

sys-libs/ncurses -gpm

dev-lang/python sqlite

net-print/hplip scanner

dev-libs/libgusb vala

media-libs/harfbuzz icu

app-office/libreoffice gtk3

dev-qt/qtwebkit -exceptions

media-gfx/xsane gimp ocr

dev-util/glade python

sys-devel/gcc gcj

sys-block/gparted fat kde ntfs

```

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour m'aider à régler ce soucis svp ?Last edited by kortex- on Mon May 08, 2017 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kortex-

Si ça peut servir à quelqu'un d'autre voici comment j'ai solutionné le soucis :

- passer le thème de connexion de "Brise" à "Elarun"

- passer le thème de connexion de "Elarun" à "Brise"

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mais ça a résolu mon soucis.

----------

